# cancer lymphoma



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Our boy beat lymphoma with chemo, and was in remission when a viral infection got him. He was 12-13 years old. Andy's thread is REALLY long, so to help you avoid having to read through thousands of posts for kernels of our experience, I've sent you a Private Message (PM) with my email address and phone number. Please don't hesitate to write or call. I'll be more than happy to share our experience.

You can't respond directly from here until you have 15 posts, so just write or call.

Check "Private Messages", which can be found at "Your Notifications" below your name, top right of the page. Clicking that brings a pop down menu. Select "Unread Private Messages". My contact info will be there.

Those time estimates are what we were told. The whole Madison-Wisconsin CHOP protocol would run about $5000, which you pay for as you go during that six month period. You don't have to come up with it all up front.

Meggie, an amazing girl whose mom helped me a lot when I found GoldenRetrieverForum, lived out her natural life after a lymphoma diagnosis.

Have hope. 

Here are videos of things we did the year and a half Andy had lymphoma. We had a lot of fun. Scroll down just a bit at this link for Andy's videos, most with his name in the title.

Danny B - YouTube

I found a ton of hope here, and you can too. Hugs and prayers for you  BTW, I grew up in Michigan. Go Tigers!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Willow is half Andy's age. 

You'd never know he had lymphoma (except for the occasionally shaved areas ). Have hope  

This was exactly 6 months after his diagnosis​





14 months later. We weren't swimming because it was February, or Andy would have been in the water  :​


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of Willow's dx. Praying for your family. 

Danny - watching Andy's videos again just light up my heart. He was such an amazing soul. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brave said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of Willow's dx. Praying for your family.
> 
> Danny - watching Andy's videos again just light up my heart. He was such an amazing soul.


Thank you, Jen.  I hope he gives hope to others who find themselves on this road. J

ust like Meggie's story gave me hope. She lived out her natural life span .. years after a lymphoma diagnosis:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html 

PS Hermster. Been there with thinking they were lipomas and getting the news. Devastated. Then we had a lot of fun ...


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Our boy beat lymphoma with chemo, and was in remission when a viral infection got him. He was 12-13 years old. Andy's thread is REALLY long, so to help you avoid having to read through thousands of posts for kernels of our experience, I've sent you a Private Message (PM) with my email address and phone number. Please don't hesitate to write or call. I'll be more than happy to share our experience.
> 
> You can't respond directly from here until you have 15 posts, so just write or call.
> 
> ...


That's our Danny ..."To the Rescue" thanks for jumping in !!!!!


----------



## hermster6 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you for the support I have received on this forum. Willow was started on 40mg prednisone on Monday, today Saturday the lumps are GONE! Is this just masking something horrific, or could she just have had an infection? I am hoping this is a real positive sign. I am supposed to call the vet on Monday and let her know ifthey havegone down. Any more info I should know. Thanks again.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Prednisone will usually make the swollen lymph glands go down. Yes, masking the symptoms.

I sent you my phone number and email address if you want to chat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hermster*

Hermster

I am so sorry to hear about Willow-let us know what the vet says on Monday.
Just enjoy every day together-she does not know she is sick.
dborgers (Andy's Dad) has lots of good advice as his boy Andy had lymphoma.
Glad Danny sent you his email address as you can't reply to someone's private msg. by private msg. until you've done 15 posts on here, so keep posting to us.
Give Willow big hugs and kisses from me!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm so glad Danny and the others found you here
It is good news that Pred caused the lumps to go down. It is a great feeling.
However, Pred can only do this for a limited time. It is up to the individual case to say how long for, for some it is only weeks, for others it is years.

Continuing to send our very best wishes to Willow.
At least she has youth on her side


----------

